# Panthers trade late 2010 pick for DT Louis Leonard



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

LINK


I'm not sure if Leonard is any good,but we definitely need him to be.It's not like we're giving up much for him and there's not much way we could have gone into the season without doing something to address the D Line.We still need another big ugly guy or two on the defensive line,preferably one that's really good.Most likely we'll be looking for one on the waiver wire once the last cuts are made.



> CHARLOTTE, N.C. — The Carolina Panthers addressed their biggest need Tuesday by acquiring defensive tackle Louis Leonard from the Cleveland Browns for a 2010 late-round draft pick.
> 
> The Panthers were left with a hole on the defensive line after starter Maake Kemoeatu, Carolina's top run-stuffer, ruptured his Achilles' tendon less than 30 minutes into the first practice of training camp.





> While Carolina may still look to get more help at the position, the 6-foot-4, 325-pound Leonard could contend for the starting job. Leonard played all 16 games for the Browns last season, including four starts, and had 31 tackles.​


​


----------

